# Ele irá te entender/Ele vai te entender.



## CarlosPardo

Oi gente, gostaria de saber qual é a diferença nessas construções e quando é necessário fazer uso de uma e da outra. Tem casos nos que também dizem: Eu ia te encontrar, etc. Faz tempo que fico com issa dúvida.
Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Jabir

Ambas são usadas, porém "Ele irá te entender" é formal e "Ele vai te entender" é mais coloquial. 
É comum dizer "eu ia te encontrar" em vez de "eu iria te encontrar"


----------



## CarlosPardo

Mas também pode-se dizer: Eu te encontraria? ou é melhor usar, eu ia te encontrar?


----------



## cordobes82

CarlosPardo said:


> Mas também pode-se dizer: Eu te encontraria? ou é melhor usar, eu ia te encontrar?



Tanto faz, Carlos. Uma ou otra estao corretas. No segundo caso, "eu ia te encontrar", pode variar com o contexto. Por exemplo: "Eu ia te encontrar, mas você tinha ido embora", ficaria: "te iba a encontrar, pero te fuiste", fala de uma açao que estava prestes a acontecer no passado, mas por algum motivo nao foi realizada.
Agora, se você diz "eu ia te encontrar se você fosse mais pontual", se traduz como "yo te encontraría si fueras más puntual", e é condicional, se refere a uma possibilidade de açao, mas que nunca houve intençao de fazê-la realmente, como sim houve no primeiro caso.


Cabe mencionar uma pequena diferença no uso das oraçoes condicionais em espanhol e português. Em português é muito menos frequente usar verdadeiramente o tempo condicional, usa-se muito mais o pretérito imperfeito. Por exemplo: "Eu devia estudar mais" se usa muito. "Eu deveria estudar mais" é apenas mais formal. Já em espanhol, é muito mais comum o uso do verbo em condicional "Yo debería estudiar". Se você usa o imperfeito "Yo debía estudiar más", dá a entender que você deveu estudar mais no passado.


----------



## Istriano

Também há diferenças dialetais.
Na Bahia, preferimos o condicional: _eu beijaria sua amiga_,_ eu pegaria _(em vez de_ eu beijava sua amiga; eu pegava_); _você não deveria ter feito isso_ (em vez de _você não devia ter feito isso_).
O uso do pretérito imperfeito é mais comum no Sul (para nós, o Sul praticamente começa na divisa com o estado de Espírito Santo  ).
Eu diria:_ eu diria _ou _eu iria dizer_, em vez de _eu dizia _ou _ia dizer_ (ou seja uso dizia e ia dizer só para as ações no passado).
Mas por exemplo em Minas, o uso mais comum é: _ia + infinitivo:

Se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu pegava, na boa (no Sul, em SP, RJ).
Se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu ia pegar, na boa (MG)
Se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu iria pegar, na boa (ES) *
Se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu pegaria, na boa (BA).

Em espanhol:
Si pudiese agarrar a esa chica, me la agarraría. (formal)
De poder agarrar a esa chica, me la agarraba (informal)

---
_*Tenho uma amiga capixaba, e ela usa coisas como _irei te escrever_ mesmo nas situações informais.
Parece que isso é normal no dialeto capixaba: _Irá nos ver. Iria viajar mais, se eu tivesse dinheiro..._Parece que não lhes soam nada formais.Na Bahia preferimos o condicional (_Eu viajaria mais...)_ embora usemos só _Vai nos ver _para o futuro (e não _Nos verá_ ou _Irá nos ver_).


----------



## cordobes82

Obrigado por ampliar a informaçao, istriano.

Mas quanto ao espanhol, o uso do pretérito imperfeito como condicional, nao é informal como em português, mas sim incorreto. Além de se usar muito pouco. Em português já foi aceito pelo uso. Em espanhol nao. É um "aportuguesamento" do espanhol.

Justo no exemplo que você deu, tenho escutado aqui na Argentina sim. Mas funciona com pouqíssimos verbos. Com a maiora dos verbos nao faz nenhum sentido. Por exemplo, em português dá para entender a frase "você devia ser um bom garoto para que as pessoas gostem mais de você". Em espanhol, aí obrigatoriamente deve se usar "*deberías* ser un buen chico....." e nunca "*debías* ser un buen chico". Se eu disser esta última frase, vao pensar que eu muito provavelmente era um bom garoto no passado.
E além de se usar essa variante do condicional com pouquiíssimos verbos, nao é aceita como sim o é no Brasil.

Outro verbo que sofreu o aportuguesamento que me vem à cabeça agora é "quedar":
_Si pudiera, me quedaría en tu casa. 
Si pudiera, me quedaba en tu casa. _Mas lembre-se, este último caso nao é tao comum quanto no Rio de Janeiro por exemplo, e é malvisto em espanhol, insisto.

Por isso se eu tiver que ensinar, para nao complicar tanto, simplesmente digo que em espanhol a construçao condicional deve levar sempre tempo condicional, enquanto em português pode admitir tanto o tempo condicional como pret. imperfeito.


----------



## CarlosPardo

mas enquanto do uso do pretérito imperfeito não é común no Brasil, senão em Portugal né?


----------



## cordobes82

Carlos: o uso do pretérito imperfeito é SIM muito utilizado em muitas regioes do Brasil. É em espanhol que ele nao é utilizado, e você pode comprová-lo bem na sua fala.
Em Portugal acredito que seja mais comum o uso do condicional e nao do pretérito imperfeito, uma vez que eles sempre se aproximam mais de uma "língua padrao".


----------



## CarlosPardo

sério? tenho vários amigos do Brasil, e pra eles soa exquisito se eu falasse: eu gostava de ir ao cinema.. Eles sempre usam, eu gostaria.. e eles são de diferentes regiões do Brasil.. São Paulo, São Luis, Rio de Janeiro, Bahia e Minas Gerais.


----------



## cordobes82

Bom, esqueci de fazer essa ressalva. O verbo "gostar" talvez seja o único que se conjugue obrigatoriamente no tempo condicional.

Mas para fazer mais clara a diferença, veja o seguinte exemplo. Vamos supor que você conhece uma garota e quer namorar ela.

Em português seria muito comum você falar pra ela: "Eu queria tanto namorar você". 

Mas pense como você lhe diria em espanhol que você gostaria de ser seu namorado com o verbo "querer" e me responda.


----------



## CarlosPardo

Quisiera ser tu novio.

Dê uma olhada nesse thread que eu fiz
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2380192


----------



## cordobes82

CarlosPardo said:


> Quisiera ser tu novio.





¿Está claro entonces?? Jamás dirías "Quería ser tu novio", porque eso significa que antes en el pasado querías ser novio de ella.


----------



## pkogan

Jabir said:


> Ambas são usadas, porém "Ele irá te entender" é formal e "Ele vai te entender" é mais coloquial.
> É comum dizer "eu ia te encontrar" em vez de "eu iria te encontrar"



Oi gente!

Gostaria de saber se concordam ou discordam dessa afirmação em relação com o registro de cada uma dessas construções.

Obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

pkogan said:


> Oi gente!
> 
> Gostaria de saber se concordam ou discordam dessa afirmação em relação com o registro de cada uma dessas construções.
> 
> Obrigado


Na primeira, o uso do futuro (irá) torna a frase um pouco mais formal, mais usual na escrita. O uso do presente, mas que ainda irá acontecer, torna mais coloquial, ou informal.
A segunda, ao ser usado o verbo no imperfeito (ia), significa algo que esteve para acontecer efectivamente. Ao usar-se o condicional (iria), além de ser mais formal, modifica o sentido da frase, torna-o hipotético (o sentido).
Concordo com o grau de formalidade indicado.


----------



## Carfer

No que toca ao português de Portugal, não. 'Vai te entender' é comum e adequada a qualquer grau de formalidade (ou informalidade, bem entendido).

P.S. Responder enquanto se viaja tem os seus inconvenientes. Não tinha visto o post do pfaa, com quem concordo em tudo o que disse excepto no que toca à coloquial idade de '_vai te entender_'. O uso do presente do indicativo com sentido de futuro é de tal maneira comum em português (pelo menos no de Portugal) que transcende a questão da coloquialidade ou da informalidade. Não veria problema nenhum em usá-lo num contexto formal.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Não veria problema nenhum em usá-lo num contexto formal.


Concordo em pleno.


----------



## pkogan

Muito obrigado pelas respostas, pessoal!


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Istriano said:


> Se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu ia pegar, na boa (MG)



Morei no sul de Minas Gerais por alguns anos e discordo disso. Nunca ouvi essa forma. O mais natural seria "se eu pudesse pegar essa garota, eu *pegava*, na boa" (igualmente usuais no Rio de Janeiro e em São Paulo).


----------



## amigouniversal

Oi pessoal.
Escuto muito nativos do Estado de São Paulo dizer: "Ele irá te avisar assim que puder". "Eu irei falar com ela".
Em espanhol eu diría: "Ela te *va a avisar* apenas pueda" ou "yo *voy a hablar* con ella".
Jamais falamos "te irá a avisar" ou "iré a hablar".

Então não há variação de significado se eu digo em portugués
Ele irá te avisar/Ele vai te avisar
Eu irei falar com ela/Eu vou falar com ela.?

E' apenas uma questão de estilo?


----------



## Alan Evangelista

amigouniversal said:


> Então não há variação de significado se eu digo em portugués
> Ele irá te avisar/Ele vai te avisar
> Eu irei falar com ela/Eu vou falar com ela.?
> 
> E' apenas uma questão de estilo?



O significado é o mesmo. Usar o "ir" no futuro como na primeira frase de cada par que você mencionou é um pouco mais formal. Em conversas informais com amigos e família, o mais comum é "Ele vai te avisar" / "Eu vou falar com ela".


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito obrigado Alan pelos esclarecimentos.
Abraço.


----------

